# Do the Germans build the brightest bike lights?



## mrradlos (Sep 3, 2010)

Siams new light: 20V-40V, 75A, 165000 lumen  







thread and on youtube


----------



## BKruahnndon (Jul 17, 2009)

is that a mercury lamp on a mountain bike?


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Whoa, a bit overkill there...


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Exposure Time (1 / Shutter Speed) = 10/100 second ===> 1/10 second ===> 0.1 second
Lens F-Number / F-Stop = 20/10 ===> ƒ/2
Exposure Program = manual control (1)
ISO Speed Ratings = 800

WAYYYYYY overexposed.  Probably just a MS 900 or similar.


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 24, 2004)

BKruahnndon said:


> is that a mercury lamp on a mountain bike?


It's a booster rocket from the shuttle, now that they are shutting down the program they are trying to get rid of surplus parts.


----------



## whs (Jun 25, 2007)

Bryank930 said:


> Exposure Time (1 / Shutter Speed) = 10/100 second ===> 1/10 second ===> 0.1 second
> Lens F-Number / F-Stop = 20/10 ===> ƒ/2
> Exposure Program = manual control (1)
> ISO Speed Ratings = 800
> ...


Unless you failed to add some smileys, tehn all I can say is: Gives us all a break.

ISO 800, F2, 0.10 s is equivalent to ISO100, F4, 3.2s, so below the mtbr forum standard, also just below the IBC forum standard. If you really think that's "just a MS 900" then you're crazy. Read the thread. Sure, it's in German but if you don't read German you can try it through google or just watch the pictures.


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

for what I know,
it's definitely over 10000 lumen,
below 2000w,
and under 8 lbs.
possible to helmet mount,
with heat shield, reaching 1600 Celsius temperature,
incinerates stray moth, mosquitoes, and other insects in mid air,...
sunglasses required
maybe some day, I'll do a LED version,...
cheers, Rob


----------



## mrradlos (Sep 3, 2010)

This is a 1'500 W over 100'000 lumens "bike light"

Siam's thread on CPF (English)



> Probably just a MS 900 or similar


 .. side to side with MS :drumroll:



> incinerates stray moth, mosquitoes, and other insects in mid air,...


 .. and green leaves catch fire if you stop for too long (watch at 1:20):madmax:


----------



## mrradlos (Sep 3, 2010)

*Siam's LED light*

He did it again - this time the LED-way ...

7 x 7 XM-L


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

the irony is, he has all that light and the video was on a fire road  Certainly technically impressive and an interesting insight into "what if..?". Having that soft shell 8S?P li-po pack in a backpack would thoroughly scare the $hit out of me though.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Is it me or does it sound like he's running along pushing a shopping trolley?


----------

